# Skin issues.



## Caithanc (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey. I am still in the process of being 100% diagnose with Crohn's but the doctors are 99% sure :s. I am just curious if any of you have skin issues? I get small bumps on my hands, not numerous at a time, just one or two small, red, raised areas pop up here and there. It almost looks like the beginning of a blister but never gets fluid filled. It is tender to touch and goes away after a few days. Do you think this is Crohn's related??


----------



## ronroush7 (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know about that but I do have psoriasis. 

 2


----------



## lizbeth (Jul 29, 2014)

My hands and feet get covered in a tiny blister like rash which is very painful to touch, then the blisters burst and my skin gets very dry, sometimes when it's really bad I get it on my face too, I have wondered if this is crohns related though I haven't been diagnosed yet? Oh the joys, just something else to contend with lol.


----------



## Charlotte 2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Caithanc said:


> Hey. I am still in the process of being 100% diagnose with Crohn's but the doctors are 99% sure :s. I am just curious if any of you have skin issues? I get small bumps on my hands, not numerous at a time, just one or two small, red, raised areas pop up here and there. It almost looks like the beginning of a blister but never gets fluid filled. It is tender to touch and goes away after a few days. Do you think this is Crohn's related??


...
Greetings  from an CHRONIE,1973!
these Red bumps = "Erythmea Nodosum"
   I do get similar red PAINFUL lumps on my leg shins, typically along the  top that's  nesrest the bone, not much tissue under them. They arrive  on their own & lv the same  way.I try make sure wear no tight socks while they're present.Even  a bed sheet resting on them is  painful. I've read these can appear on the  arms too. Typically  along the "harder bone areas" vs on top of arm...at least it's how  I understand these lil buggers. 1972 y first experience - I had 2 on lower leg shin. I saw a gen  practice Dr who ckd  further. Called later to tell me "they're  related to an autoimmune  disease."  I wasnt told their name nor hlth cond associated  with. '73 appendix  out, should have been dx with Crohn's.Disease but wasn't, not much known  about cd  those yrs. 1977 1 of 2 bowel resections  dx Crohn's.Disease. 2nd resection 1986, was by my  last resection (1977)... area between  Large & Small intestines. 2 yrs ago routine  colonoscopy  revealed Moderate  Crohn's Disease.  Tip: it's  good to read & learn about the "External Manifestations of Crohns & Colitis.   Then you'll  be better informed.  Google  External  manifestation IBD = Will list several!    B'Bye


----------



## Lady Organic (Aug 21, 2015)

doesnt sound very typical of crohns. I'd take pictures and show it to your GI. if its bothering you and he doesnt know, you could ask to see a dermatologist.


----------



## jeffg51 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds like pustular psoriasis. I had it due to me being on remicade. It is slowly going away after being off remicade about 6 months


----------



## ronroush7 (Oct 6, 2015)

jeffg51 said:


> Sounds like pustular psoriasis. I had it due to me being on remicade. It is slowly going away after being off remicade about 6 months


I have been off of Remicade for two or three years but have psorasis.


----------



## birdonastick (Oct 13, 2015)

I have had Leucocytoclastic Vasculitis - it shows up as very red, usually flat spots, that sometimes raise and are locally painful, usually accompanied with the mother of all joint pains.  I lucked out with a referral to a smart dermatologist who knew her autoimmune diseases well - if you can get a specialist to look at you, do so. She figured this one out right away.


----------

